
Please remove “junior” from your developer titles - Phleg
http://thewebivore.com/please-remove-junior-developer-titles/
======
bobbytherobot
Titles are useless, until they aren't.

Titles for the purpose of power is bad in a collaborative work. Title for the
purpose of communicating knowledge are pretty damn useful because they are a
shorthand.

------
DyslexicAtheist
same goes for "senior" IMO because its definition depends on the company and
is different everywhere.

------
mcv
The meaning of junior, medior and senior varies wildly by company. They're
practically meaningless.

~~~
alexwebb2
Medior?

~~~
mcv
That's apparently in between junior and senior. Some companies use it.

